
Cargo Cult - cryptozeus
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cargo_cult
======
cryptozeus
“Cult members worshiped certain unspecified Americans having the name "John
Frum" or "Tom Navy" who they claimed had brought cargo to their island during
World War II and who they identified as being the spiritual entity who would
provide cargo to them in the future.[14]”

